
H Is for Hawk - samclemens
http://lithub.com/h-is-for-hawk/
======
mbubb
Heard about this on "Brain Pickings" and it is on its way. A good read for
boys at bedtime? 9 and 11yrs.

~~~
dvdplm
No, I don't recommend it. It's definitely a book for adults. I personally
found it had many long boring parts mixed with very interesting ones. Very
introspective.

